# Random blue loading circle next to pointer.



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

I've started getting a blue loading circle next to my pointer during general desktop use. It lasts a few seconds and occurrs randomly. I'm not sure if this is normal windows behaviour and I'm not sure what is casing it.

My OS is on a ssd and I'm clean with Malwarebytes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The blue circle would indicate that the system is loading the process you've asked it to do.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

I understand the blue circle is a loading icon but it's loading something I'm not aware of or have asked to. It's occurs randomly while just web browsing and only lasts a few seconds.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can see all open running tasks with this:

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum


----------

